# Jar archive ausführbar machen?



## Wolfman (14. April 2004)

Wenn jemand argoUML kennt hat das schob ma gesehen es muss eine möglichkeit ein jar archive ausführbar machen können (für windows) also man soll auf das jar file doppel klicken können und die applikation soll starten

mfg Murat


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. April 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials153376.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfman (14. April 2004)

Danke also die jar ist ausführbar aber ich bekomm da ne komische exception:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at dataio.SDBManager.sendQuery(SDBManager.java:78)
        at SLoginWin.fillUserList(SLoginWin.java:235)
        at SLoginWin.initialize(SLoginWin.java:76)
        at SLoginWin.<init>(SLoginWin.java:47)
        at SLoginWin.getInstance(SLoginWin.java:37)
        at SLoginWin.main(SLoginWin.java:58)

Ich mein die GUI kommt aber ich hab keinen zugriff zu datenbank aber unter eclipse läuft alles...was kann das sein?
Ich verwende mysql-connector-java-3.0.11-stable-bin.jar und die Datenbank ist über das internet erreichbar.

[edit]Also wenn ich es mit java -jar sam.jar aufrufe  die datenbank aber wenn ich das jar file alleine anklicke bekomm ich keine verbindung zu datenbank und deshalb  es net....aber keine ahnung warum[edit]

Ok ich weiss jetzt warum das nicht hinhaut er will jar file mit javaw ausführen oder besser gesagt er führt es mit javaw aus und dann  der datenbank zugriff nicht er  nur mit java -jar sam.jar aber ich verstehe das nicht was ist den nicht normal mit javaw?


----------



## Snape (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfman _
> *Danke also die jar ist ausführbar aber ich bekomm da ne komische exception:
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass noch eingebundene Libraries in dem jar-File fehlen.


----------

